
I built a Twitter bot that entered–and won–1,000 online contests for me - jonbaer
http://qz.com/476914/i-built-a-twitter-bot-that-entered-and-won-1000-online-contests-for-me/
======
swsieber
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10001364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10001364)
(1 week ago, ~100 comments)

